# paint for tubes



## Rodnall (Jan 13, 2013)

Has anyone used craft smart acrylic paint to paint their tubes or reverse paint the blanks? Michael's has it on sale 3 for $1. They also have Liquitex basics acrylic paint 3 for $10
Rod


----------



## Carl Fisher (Jan 14, 2013)

Not sure if it's the same brand, but I use the craft acrylics (less than $1/bottle) from Michael's and they work fine.  3 primary colors plus black and white and you can make any color you need.


----------

